# Dragon Age sau schwer?



## Kaeksch (18. Dezember 2009)

Spiel bisher eigentlich begeistert. Bin nu aber im Schloß Redcliff und es ist ne Katastrophe.
 Brauch für jede Gegnerhorde mehrere Anläufe bevor ich es schaff.
 Spiel auf normal. Bin bisher mit schwer vorrangeschritten. Außer die Redcliff Dorfverteidigung.
 Jetz wirds aber unerträglich schwer, oder mach ich was falsch. Meine Charaktere sind auf Stufe 8. Muß man sich erst hochleveln? Versuch es zumindest gerade. Hab in Redcliff am Brett die Karavenmission angenommen aber da werd ich von der Dunklen Brut gnadenlos niedergemacht.
 Mich verläßt langsam echt die Lust auf dieses Spiel. Bei Baldurs Gate hatte ich doch nicht solche Probleme.
 Hat manchmal einer Tips und Tricks auf Lager?
 Spiel übrigens nen Elfenmagier.

 MfG Käksch


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2009)

Es ging mir genauso wie dir. Irgendwann wurde das Spiel (die Kämpfe) einfach zu schwer. 
 Ich dachte auch die ganze Zeit "mach ich was falsch?" ... aber ich bin überall rumgereist, um zu gucken, ob ich irgendwo noch was Einfacheres machen kann..nix da.  
 Ich habe das Spiel ca. ab der Hälfte der Spielzeit auf "leicht" gestellt, weil es mich sonst zu sehr genervt hat. 
 Allerdings war es dann auf "leicht" Zu einfach. 

 Aber ich würde dir empfehlen auch auf "leicht" zu stellen, denn einfacher wird das Spiel später sicher nicht.


 Hast du schon einen/eine Heiler/in mit im Team? Weil ein Heiler macht das Ganze noch mal wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man so viele Kommentare in Foren liest, dann scheint zwischen leicht und normal noch ein Schwierigkeitsgrad zu fehlen. Den meisten ist anscheinend "leicht" viel zu einfach und auf "normal" wird's dann teilweise zu schwer. Vielleicht sollten sie da noch einen Schwierigkeitsgrad einfügen oder die ein bisschen ändern


----------



## LowriderRoxx (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man nicht jede Aktion eigens initiieren will, hängt der Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr von der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe und den eingestellten Taktiken ein. Generell wird alles deutlich einfacher, je mehr Magier man mitnimmt, insbesondere durch den Überfluss an Crowd Control.

  In meinem ersten Durchlauf als Heiler musst ich bei jedem Revenant, ja bei jeder Gruppe mit mehr als einem Elite auf "Leicht" runterschalten. Ein bischen Feintuning der Taktiken und einen Austausch von Sten gegen Morrigan, schon sind die Revenants auch auf "Sehr Schwer" machbar. 

  Generelle Tips für Taktikeinstellungen: 
  - Tank: Shield Defense/Wall aktivieren, Threaten aktivieren, >Elite als Ziel angeben, bei <25% HP Health Poultice benutzen, magische Angriffe des Ziels mit "Shield Bash" unterdrücken
  - Heiler: Ally/self bei <50% HP heilen, Tank bei <75% HP heilen, Horror oder andere CCs wenn selbst im Nahkampf, keine Damage-Spells auf eigene Faust

  Grad mit den Advanced Tactics  kann man viel Spaß haben und endlich auch wirksam unterbinden, dass die Gehilfen laufend die Ziele wechseln.

  Ansonsten die AoE-Spells am besten selber einsetzen. Gerade Kombinationen lösen viele Probleme. Beispielsweise "Grease" unter eine Horde Gegner in mittlerer/großer Entfernung, dann mit Fireball entzünden. Vielleicht noch "Sleep" und "Waking Nightmare" drauf, dann ist alles im Einzugsbereich ausser Gefecht und man kann sich ruhigen Gewissens auf andere konzentrieren. 
  Alternativ kann man die Gegner auch mit "Cone of Cold" und "Blizzard" ausbremsen oder den eigenen Magier, nachdem er zuviel Schaden angerichtet und den Fokus der Gegner auf sich gezogen hat, mit "Force Field" absichern, während der Rest alles abmeuchelt. 

  Leider benötigen sowohl Magier als auch Rogues recht viel Mikromanagement, um ihr Potenzial zu entfalten.


----------



## Kaeksch (18. Dezember 2009)

Oh man. Klingt ja alles nich sehr ermutigend. Werd mich mal mit dem Taktikmenü auseinander setzten.
 Vielleicht hilft das ja schon nen büschen. Leicht werd ich dann auch mal einstellen.
 Wenn ich hier nachher nochmal tränenaufgelöst was schreibe, hat alles nichts gebracht.  
 Dann wird dat Spiel halt wieder verkauft. Gibt genug andere Sache die man nochmal durchspielen müsste.


----------



## showstopper123 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte es zwar nur auf einfach gespielt.

 Habe aber jetzt mal exemplarisch einen Kampf auf schwer wiederholt.

 Es war der Kampf beim Lanthing, der wohl ja nicht ganz einfach ist ( meine da wäre ich sogar auf einfach zuerst 2 mal gescheitert  ).

 Hatte ihn nun allerdings auf schwer sofort geschafft.

 Ganz wichtig erscheint mir, dass Nutzen von Lyriumtränken und Wundsalben nicht zu unterschätzen.

 Ich hatte Morrigan auf verschiedene Kampfzauber ( Eis, Blitz ) spezialisiert.

 Gerade durch den Eiszauber, der die Gegner ( aber auch die eigenen Helden, diese aber kürzer ) einfriert, kann man sich Kämpfe gut vereinfachen.

 Prinzipiell sollte man wohl alle Kämpfe sofort pausieren und dann schauen welchen Gegner man am besten einfriert, weil man dadurch wertvolle Zeit gewinnt und die Gegner eigentlich auch gleich geschwächt starten.

 Nachdem man den Gegner eingefroren hat, kann man sofort den Blitzzauber nachlegen, dann hat man dem Gegner schon beträchten Schaden zugeführt ( das Lyrium ist allerings dann auch alsbald alle, daher bräuchte man eben den Lyriumtrank ).

 Wenn viele Gegner da sind, kann man diese Taktik noch mit Sturm ( Blitzzauber ) kombinieren.


 Gerade bei schwer muss wohl noch extrem auf sein HP-Niveau achten und eben zur Not, wenn es kritisch wird Wundsalben einschmeißen, dann geht das schon.

 Insgesamt lässt sich durch häufiges Pausrieren eben auch besser koordinieren, da ist eben die Frage, ob man darauf auch gerückgegriffen hat.

 Kostet halt leider Spielfluss, daher finde ich das Kampfsystem von dem Spiel nicht so ganz ideal.

 An sich hatte ich aber auch nur eine suboptimale Party.

 Wenn ich 2 Kämpfer und 2 Kampfmagier ( die können Heilen/Wiederbeleben ja noch zusätzlich skillen ) gehabt hätte, wären die Kämpfe wohl deutlich leichter gewesen, da gerade durch den Einsatz der Kampfzauber Eiswolke ( der Zauber, der die Gegner einfriert und einen hohen Schaden anrichtet, aber keine Anwendungszeit benötigt ) die Kämpfe deutlich einfacher wurden.


----------



## oceano (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fands bisher nur 1 Mal unmöglich schwer und das war bei meiner ersten Begegnung mit einem Wiedergänger. War wohl irgendwie zu früh, ich hätte stundenlang auf den einprügeln können, der hat einfach keinen Schaden genommen aber dafür mächtig ausgeteilt. An dieser Stelle musste ich dann ein Mal kurz die Schwierigkeit runtersetzen, ansonsten spiel ich konstant auf "Schwer". Mit nur einem Magier (Morrigan) in der Truppe. 

 Ich hab allerdings eine Kampfstrategie, die böse Zungen vielleicht schon als "cheaten" bezeichnen würden   
 Mein Stadtelf-Krieger hat schon früh in seinem damaligen Leben im Gesindeviertel von Denerim gelernt, dass es nahezu aussichtslos ist, gegen einen zahlenmässig und ausrüstungsmässig überlegenen Gegner zu kämpfen. Man muss die Bedingungen zu seinen Gunsten verändern. So machte er sich eine Kampftaktik zu eigen, die in einer anderen Welt als das "Divide et Impera" Prinzip bekannt wurde. Dieses Prinzip nahm er mit zu den Grauen Wächtern und begleitet ihn auf seinen gefährlichen Reisen durch Ferelden.   

 In der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass er seine Kameraden anweist an einer Stelle weiter entfernt stehen zu bleiben und sich in Kampfposition zu begeben. Dh Morrigan steht weiter vorn, weil sie ein  freies Feld für einen mächtigen breiten Zauber benötigt. Flankiert wird sie von Alistair und der gefährlich hübschen Leliana, die entweder ein Barden Lied anstimmt oder ihr Bogen im Anschlag hat. Der Elfen-Krieger geht dann alleine weiter auf den Feind zu und lockt die Gegner einzeln oder in kleinen Grüppchen in die tödliche Falle. 

 Auf diese Weise nimmt die Truppe kaum Schaden und es bleiben genügend Tränke übrig für die Fälle, wo man diese Taktik nicht anwenden kann, weil man zB per Script von Gegnern überrascht wird. 
 Also ich fahr damit bisher ziemlich gut


----------



## Mothman (19. Dezember 2009)

oceano schrieb:


> In der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass er seine Kameraden anweist an einer Stelle weiter entfernt stehen zu bleiben und sich in Kampfposition zu begeben. Dh Morrigan steht weiter vorn, weil sie ein  freies Feld für einen mächtigen breiten Zauber benötigt. Flankiert wird sie von Alistair und der gefährlich hübschen Leliana, die entweder ein Barden Lied anstimmt oder ihr Bogen im Anschlag hat. Der Elfen-Krieger geht dann alleine weiter auf den Feind zu und lockt die Gegner einzeln oder in kleinen Grüppchen in die tödliche Falle.


   Das ist kein "cheaten" sondern "pullen" (Gegner ziehen) und diese Taktik ist in MMORPGs Gang und Gäbe.
 So habe ich es in Dragon Age auch oft gemacht. Aber es war eben nicht immer möglich. Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit du bist. Aber später stehen die so eng die Feinde, da ist pullen nicht möglich. Wenn du es doch schaffst, dann sicher auch nur mit dutzendfachem Neuladen. Und darum ging es ja, dass das nervt.


----------



## oceano (19. Dezember 2009)

ok, wusst ich nicht. Ich bin eigentlich voll der RPG-Noob und spiel sowas ansonsten kaum bis gar nicht. Sogar ein "Fachbegriff" gibts dazu....   

 na prima, da dachte ich, ich hätte einen supertollen Trick gefunden und dann sowas


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Dezember 2009)

oceano schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise nimmt die Truppe kaum Schaden und es bleiben genügend Tränke übrig für die Fälle, wo man diese Taktik nicht anwenden kann, weil man zB per Script von Gegnern überrascht wird.


 Das kommt im Spieverlauf ziemlich häufig vor. 
 Begegnungen mit der Dunklen Brut bei Reisen überland sind meistens Hinterhalte - da steht ein Zauberer in erhöhter Positon, verteilt mächtig Schaden mit Flächenzauber oder schwächt die Attribute der  Gruppe, während von wirklich allen Seiten Nahkämpfer auf dich einstürmen, unterstützt von Bogenschützen, die sich dezent im Hintergrund halten aber nicht so dezent die Sehnen sausen lassen. 

 Mir hat's aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. 


Spoiler



Man gewöhnt sich sogar an die anstehenden Quickload-Orgien, falls man zu stolz ist und den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht herunterregelt.


----------



## Kaeksch (22. Dezember 2009)

Kann das sein das das Spiel seit dem 1.02a Patch leichter geworden ist? Hatte den 1.02 schon drauf. Gestern die a Version drübergebügelt und auf Normal gestellt. Hab dann nen paar Stunden in Denerim verbracht und habs echt super hinbekommen auf Normal.
 Hab mit meinem Magier ganz allein nen Reisehinterhalt platt gemacht und bin grad mal 2 Stufen höher als bei meinem Disaster in Redcliff.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Dezember 2009)

Kaeksch schrieb:


> Kann das sein das das Spiel seit dem 1.02a Patch leichter geworden ist? Hatte den 1.02 schon drauf. Gestern die a Version drübergebügelt und auf Normal gestellt. Hab dann nen paar Stunden in Denerim verbracht und habs echt super hinbekommen auf Normal.
> Hab mit meinem Magier ganz allein nen Reisehinterhalt platt gemacht und bin grad mal 2 Stufen höher als bei meinem Disaster in Redcliff.


 Afaik wurden in beiden bisherigen Patches die Schwierigkeitsgrade der Stufen "normal" und "leicht" angepasst, also nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 22.12.2009 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8410231" unm="Kaeksch"]Kann das sein das das Spiel seit dem 1.02a Patch leichter geworden ist? Hatte den 1.02 schon drauf. Gestern die a Version drübergebügelt und auf Normal gestellt. Hab dann nen paar Stunden in Denerim verbracht und habs echt super hinbekommen auf Normal.
> Hab mit meinem Magier ganz allein nen Reisehinterhalt platt gemacht und bin grad mal 2 Stufen höher als bei meinem Disaster in Redcliff.


 Afaik wurden in beiden bisherigen Patches die Schwierigkeitsgrade der Stufen "normal" und "leicht" angepasst, also nach unten korrigiert.  [/quote]
AFAIK wurde lediglich Leicht nochmal angepasst und ... leichter gemacht. Die anderen Stufen wurden wohl nicht korrigiert.

Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Übrigens, die Verteidigung von Redcliff war wirklich ne harte Nuss & hat mich auch ein paar Anläufe gekostet. Es soll wohl ungehante Hilfe geben wenn man die Wellen, die das Dorf heimsuchen, nach oben zur Mühle 'pullt' und dort die Hilfe der NPCs aus der ersten Verteidigungswelle in Anspruch nimmt.

Ich habs aber ohne die NPCs gemacht ... Heilung bzw. Tränke war bei mir das A & O.


----------



## Angeldust (22. Dezember 2009)

Hm Redcliffe fand ich nicht das schlimmste.

 In Denerim in den Gassen gab es Horden von Bogenschützen. Allistair ist bei mir auf normal innerhalb von Sekunden tot umgefallen...

 Das war das einzige mal dass ich wirklich keinen Bock mehr hatte weil es auch nach 30 versuchen nicht hingehauen hatte.

 Die Dex-Problematik macht das Spiel so schwer denke ich, Bögen machen zu viel Schaden.

 Die einzige Möglichkeit ist extrem viel CC, und das heißt Minimum 2 Magier...kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Dezember 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Verteidigung von Redcliff war wirklich ne harte Nuss


 Die war total seltsam: Oben an der Mühle kamen vereinzelt nur zwei Zombies auf einmal und unten kamen 5-6, manchmal mehr auf einen zu. 

 Survival-Horror at its best.  

 Tränke zwecks Heilung waren zu dem Zeitpunkt im Spiel auch eher Mangelware, man muss Redcliff doch ziemlich zeitig machen, storybedingt, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2009)

Angeldust am 22.12.2009 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dex-Problematik macht das Spiel so schwer denke ich, Bögen machen zu viel Schaden.


Hmmm? Wie meinst du das? Die Dex-Problematik betrifft eher den *zu geringen* Schaden.

Dieser inoffizielle Fix damals hat ja leider auch den Schaden der Gegner erhöht. Im letzten PC Patch wurde übrigens der Schaden bei Dolchen & Bögen in Bezug auf Dex. angepasst.


----------



## Angeldust (22. Dezember 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Die Dex-Problematik macht das Spiel so schwer denke ich, Bögen machen zu viel Schaden.
> 
> 
> Hmmm? Wie meinst du das? Die Dex-Problematik betrifft eher den *zu geringen* Schaden.
> ...


 Der Schaden von allen Dex-Waffen scheint durch den Fix erhöht worden zu sein. Anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen dass man wie ein Nadelkissen trotz schweren Schild einfach in 5 Secs trotz Heilung und CC umfällt.

 Fernkämpfer machen immo zu viel Schaden.

 Es gibt eine Zufallsbegegnung mit einer Elfenpallisade...das geht nur mit Massiv AE-Schaden und Beten weil sonst alles einfach tot umfällt wegen der Ballerei aus allen Ecken.

 Das Spiel ist genial, aber balanced ist es wirklich nicht in manchen Bereichen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Dezember 2009)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Zufallsbegegnung mit einer Elfenpallisade...das geht nur mit Massiv AE-Schaden und Beten weil sonst alles einfach tot umfällt wegen der Ballerei aus allen Ecken.


 Ich hab die Stelle gehasst ^^.
 Du hattest einfach null Chance auch nur andeutungsweise nahe genug an die Fernkämpfer ranzukommen, ohne dass sie dich betäuben oder anderweitig durchbohren. 
 Auch so ein popeliger Babydrache hat meine komplette Truppe in kürzester Zeit mal geplättet, da konnte ich gar nicht anders als den Schwierigkeitsgrad anzupassen. Hab's überlebt ^^.



Angeldust schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist genial, aber balanced ist es wirklich nicht in manchen Bereichen.


 Zustimmung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2009)

im zusammenhang mit "sau schwer" grad ne frage
 ich befinde mich mit meiner gruppe zur zeit im bresilian wald
 ich befinde mich jetz glaub ich im mittleren teil des waldes grade auf so einer lichtung, auf der ich kurz vorher zwei oger erledigen musste
 da steht hinten in der ecke ein grabstein
 wenn ich den untersuche hab ich die option ihn zu bewegen 
 und wenn ich das tue: *tadaa* erscheinen ich glaub 4 oder 5 skelettkrieger, ein skellett bogenschütze und ein wiedergänger
 ich habs beim 5. versuch beinah geschafft, da war nur noch der wiedergänger un der bogenschütze übrig aber dann bin ich drauf gegangen
 jetz bin ich halbwegs frustriert   
 ises den übrhaupt nötig die zu besiegen??
 bringt mir das irgendwas?
 danke!


----------



## Parcival2 (24. Dezember 2009)

*ises den übrhaupt nötig die zu besiegen??
 bringt mir das irgendwas?
 danke! 

 Siehe hier :

 Der Schatz des Magiers
*Wahrscheinlich habt ihr schon im „Westlichen Brecilianwald“ den „Alten Grabstein“ bemerkt. Dort konntet ihr mit dem Grabmonument noch nichts anfangen. Wenn ihr euch später im „Östlichen Brecilianwald“ herumtreibt, findet ihr hinter dem Lager des verrückten Einsiedlers im Bereich der Ruine mit den beiden Ogern einen weiteren „Alten Grabstein“. Macht euch kampfbereit, bevor ihr Hand an den Stein legt. Nachdem sich durch die Aktion die Quest offiziell ins Tagebuch eingetragen hat, taucht in der Ruine plötzlich ein Wiedergänger auf. Er ist nicht der einzige Wiedergänger aus der „Legende vom Moloch“. Könnt ihr alle Grabdenkmäler aufspüren, kommt ihr in den Besitz eines interessanten Rüstungssets. Habt ihr diesen Wiedergänger erledigt, findet ihr die „Moloch-Plattenstiefel“.

 Begebt euch nun zurück in den „Westlichen Brecilianwald“ und sucht den dortigen „Alten Grabstein“ auf. Sofort nach der Berührung des Steines taucht erwartungsgemäß der nächste Wiedergänger inklusive Skelette auf. Besiegt zuerst die Skelette und anschließend den Boss, um an den „Moloch-Helm“ zu kommen. Der dritte „Alte Grabstein“ befindet sich hinter der „magischen Barriere“ im „Westlichen Brecilianwald“. Ihr müsst also in der Hauptquest „Das Wesen der Bestie“ weiter voranschreiten, bis ihr das nötige Hilfsmittel erhalten habt, um die Barriere passieren zu können. Der Grabstein befindet sich wenige Meter hinter der Barriere in einer kleinen Ruine. Habt ihr wie üblich den Wiedergänger samt Anhang überwunden, bekommt ihr die „Moloch-Plattenhandschuhe“. Für das letzte Rüstungsteil müsst ihr euch in das Hauptquartier der Werwölfe einige Meter weiter begeben. Lest bei der folgenden Nebenquest „Das Elfenritual“ weiter, um an deren Ende schließlich in Besitz der noch fehlenden „Moloch-Plattenrüstung“ zu kommen. Danach gehört euch die komplette, blitzbanke Rüstung.


----------



## Blue_Ace (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab seit gestern Dragon Age auf normal durch. Zu schwer kann man eigentlich nicht sagen, eher sind einige Locations vom Gegneraufkommen und deren Stärke unausbalanciert. Elfen-, Zwergengebiete und die Finalenmissionen sind ohne 2 Magier (Geistheiler und einer der wenigstens Heilen beherrscht) nur schwer bis kaum zu schaffen. Dagegen sind andere Gebiete ein Kinderspiel. 

 Gestern auch so ein Fall kurz vor Ende: Level 10 Gegner niedergemäht, Ogers mit Hilfe von Verbündeten. Bei Eintritt in die Festung mal richtig oft gestorben. Zu viele Zauberer, Bogenschützen und 2 Drachenjungen sind einfach ein wenig zu viel. Wenigstens gabs Golems als Verbündete, ohne wäre ich aufgeschmissen. Dagegen fand ich den Endkampf erholsam.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2009)

ok danke
 jetz weiß ich das es praktisch wär sie zu besiegen
 aber wie mach ich das?
 ich kriegs einfach nich hin kp
 bis der wiedergänger down is dauert ja allein schon stunden
 un dann nerven noch die ganze zeit bogenschützen un magier die auch verdammt viel abziehen
 un wenn ich mich auf die konzentriere setzt der s****** wiedergänger die ganze zeit seinen sog ein un meine gruppe liegt ne halbe minute auf dem boden
 ich verlier so viel energie das ich mit heilen gar nich mehr nachkomme xD


----------



## Blue_Ace (25. Dezember 2009)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ok danke
> jetz weiß ich das es praktisch wär sie zu besiegen
> aber wie mach ich das?
> ich kriegs einfach nich hin kp
> ...


 Schon mal mit betäubenden Zauber versucht oder mit Fluch des Todes (reduziert Gesundheit des Gegners schneller)? Magier sollten auch Schwerter in Flammen oder vereist zaubern, bringt zusätzlich Schaden.

 Gegnerische Magier sollten immer so schnell wie möglich weggeräumt werden. Um gegen Bodenstöße geschützt zu sein hilft ein hoher Wert in Körperlicher Wiederstandskraft.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Dezember 2009)

ok habs jetz bei zwei von drei grabsteinen geschafft
 es sin doch nur drei grabsteine oder? xD
 das problem is das der wiedergänger mit seiner verdammten sog kraft meistens direkt meinen magier heranzieht un den innerhalb von ein paar sekunden zermanscht   
 un mit schurken un kriegern allein bin ich dann aufgeschmissen   
 aber mit viele mühe und gaaanz viel geduld hoff ich schaff ich auch den dritten grabstein
 für den quest muss ich ja vier so gegenstände suchen
 mit dem dritten grabstein hätt ich dann 3
 wo isn dann der vierte überhaupt?


----------



## Kandinata (27. Dezember 2009)

Es ist zwar spät, aber ich habe es jetzt auch endlich durch und kann sicherlich etwas dazu beitragen   

   Dragon Age ist so gesehen garnichtmal SO schwer weil man eine menge Möglichkeiten für eine taktische Aufstellung bekommt... ABER... das Problem ist das man diese Aufstellung erstmal FINDEN muss und durch teils zu stark geratene Gegner das Balancing irgendwo ist, nur nicht da wo es hingehört...

   - Bogenschützen machen viel zuviel Damage, es kann nicht sein das sie ohne Skills fast soviel Damage machen wie einer mit einem Zweihandschwert  und perfekter Trefferquote    
   - Bosse haben manchmal zuviel Damage, auch hier ist es fast absurd wenn sie deinem Krieger mit Verteidigungsbuffs und starker Rüstung ohne mühe dicke Stücke aus der Healthbar reißen.... Taktik hin oder her, sowas ist auf ziemlich plumpe Art schwer gemacht.
   - Magier sind schon immer Gegner die wirklich nervig sind.. zurecht... aber "durch Wände Casten" ist etwas was sich wirklich nicht gehört und über "nervig" weit hinausgeht.
   Praktisch ist allerdings das man diese "Fähigkeit" kopieren kann und Areaspells wie Beispielsweise Inferno in der Iso Sicht über die halbe Karte bringen kann... ja hey, das Spiel ist auch nicht immer Fair     
   - Massen an Gegnern die plötzlich aus dem Nichts auftauchen bzw, die von allen Enden der Karten plötzlich zu dir rennen... muss ich mehr sagen ? Eine bestimmte Anzahl kannst du kontrollieren, aber wenn 3 Champions aus 3 unterschiedlichen Räumen auftauchen dann bringt dir selbst die normale Feldkontrolle nichts weil du einfach ÜBERRANNT wirst.
   - "Must Use" von bestimmten Skills ist ein Punkt in dem das spiel völlig versagt hat... du kannst dich verskillen...
   Sicherlich weiß ich als "erfahrener" Spieler das ich mich spezialisieren sollte, meine Gruppe möglichst ausgeglichen aufbauen und skillen sollte und nicht nur auf geballte Kraft setzen kann... kein Problem, aber ein unerfahrener und experimentierfreudiger Spieler wird villeicht zu spät merken das Area und Kombinationsspells LEBENSNOTWENDIG sind um weiterzukommen, weil man nur so die oben genannten Probleme umgehen kann... und selbst auf "leicht" gibt es Stellen die mit reinrennen nicht gelöst werden können.
   ------------------------------------
   Zu diesem Punkt sei etwas eingeworfen... 


Spoiler



Ein dickes F U Game als du mir am Ende ohne Warnung Morrigan abgenommen hast,  die durch ihre Schlaf/Wach Alptraum/Etcetera Spells das wichtigste Element in meiner Gruppe war und ohne deren Hilfe ich nichts mehr hatte was eine Feingruppe beschäftigen konnte.
   Natürlich lag das an meinen Entscheidungen, aber das kann es doch wirklich nicht sein... ab da musste ich auf Leicht spielen weil es anders nichtmehr ging   


   -----------------------------------
   Hier fehlt ganz klar seine "Last Chance" Reskill Funktion mit der man Fehler oder eben das von mir genannte irgendwie ausgleichen kann...

   Ansonsten kann man es eben kurz zusammenfassen, das Spiel ist nicht "schwer" weil es schwer ist, sondern weil man eben mit teils ziemlich plumpen Mitteln die Schwierigkeit ohne wirklichen Gedanken erhöht und erwartet das der Spieler bestimmte Skills parat hat, obwohl das nicht immer der Fall sein kann... die mitlevelnden Gegner helfen in diesem Punkt natürlich überhaupt nicht    
  ---

  Achja falls die Grabsteinfrage noch interessiert, der letzte ist in der Ruine hinter der Tür mit dem Brunnen davor... hängt mit dem Sidequest zusammen bei dem du das Ritual beenden sollst das sich im selben Raum befindet.


----------

